# can a cat call when pregnant



## lfurby (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi can anybody help My ragdoll has been back from stud 4 weeks now, and i was sure she was pregnant as her nipples had enlarged and pinked up. But today she has started calling and treading her back feet, although she doesn't appear as bad as she usually is she's normally far worse!. Is it possible that she could still be pregnant? im new to all this


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

This hasn't happened to me but i'd say she's not pregnant. I'd take her back to stud on her next call.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I had a cat call but the kittens as died inside her and she needed a emerge spay  

are you Sure they were pink/enlarged? she might have obsorbed, are you sure she is calling?

what stud did you use as you are near me? are your girls HCM tested?


----------



## lfurby (Jan 29, 2011)

I took her to a breeder in essex


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I would seek veterinary advice on this. If she has dead ones inside they could cause serious problems.

Good luck with your girl, let us know what happens


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

My girl had a small call about 3 weeks after coming back from stud. My mentor told me not to give up hope and that it does happen sometimes. And yes she was pregnant after all. We had a litter of 4. xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> I would seek veterinary advice on this. If she has dead ones inside they could cause serious problems.
> 
> Good luck with your girl, let us know what happens


Good advice, get professional guidance here, not worth putting your cat's health at risk. Hope she is okay.


----------



## Poem (Apr 17, 2021)

lfurby said:


> Hi can anybody help My ragdoll has been back from stud 4 weeks now, and i was sure she was pregnant as her nipples had enlarged and pinked up. But today she has started calling and treading her back feet, although she doesn't appear as bad as she usually is she's normally far worse!. Is it possible that she could still be pregnant? im new to all this


Was she pregnant? I know this was a long time ago.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poem said:


> Was she pregnant? I know this was a long time ago.


I don't think this member is around anymore - I know several of those who replied certainly aren't - so I doubt you'll get an answer.


----------



## Poem (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks


----------

